# Lux Aeterna :: Art & Celebrate photography



## Vincens (May 23, 2004)

Hello all,

We open a web site about photography on march 2004.

We have four "section" browsed by Photographer/model :

Art/Naked/Celebrate/Travel

We also search new model and photographer to enlarge the community.
We add a forum recently to let anyone give his advice on the artist (bad or good  ) 

Hope you enjoy,

http://www.luxaeternafrance.com


Ps 1 : The redirection is normal, some problem with hosting, temporary, end of this saturday or sunday...

Ps 2 : You found my english bad ? Normal, i'm french ! )))


----------

